# Freezing liquid eggs?



## rjb427 (Aug 17, 2015)

Has anyone froze refrigerated pasteurized extended shelf life liquid whole eggs and later thawed and cooked them? Sitting on a quantity of said product that is well within "Use by date" but can't possibly use up. Deciding whether to freeze in unopened original bags or cooking first then package and freeze. Appreciate Chef input. All manufacturer's say do not freeze.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Don't know about your product, but liquid eggs come in different styles and most come frozen already.


----------



## luckgut (Aug 22, 2015)

You can freeze the liquid egg but I sugest buying the larger boil in the bag product. There is a little more water and it defrosts better


----------

